# My Funny Martial Arts Videos



## leonardo barone (Oct 30, 2015)

Well, since I restarted my martial arts training look like everybody wanna fight me, plus I have allucination problems, lol... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204882265925139
			








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204903494015828
			








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204918412668785
			








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204963889325673


----------



## Millie Sable (Jun 26, 2016)

Check this out! LOL


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

Nice!


----------

